# Are extension courses worth it?



## Invisible13 (fake email) (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm thinkin of taking these ucla extension courses but they're like 400 to 800 bucks each. Unless it's for some type of degree or certification I can see it worth something, but they seem like it's just for your personal knowledge. I wonder how good are they really. What's the difference between taking a photoshop class at ucla extension vs. at a community college or even just online tutorials?? I'm guessing they have industry professional instructors and that's the difference.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

The school's website will probably tell you if you can get college credit for the course. You probably can if you're paying that much. If you're studying photoshop, they can do a good job with that at community college too.


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

I just downloaded tutorial videos online and I know how to use photoshop quite well right now...


----------

